# Tiger Spalt Walnut...



## rob3232 (Oct 31, 2017)

Yah, I made up the name.
I'm wondering if anybody has an explanation or guess of how or why this pattern(?) occurs ?













Thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2017)

No idea, but it's super unique!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## myingling (Oct 31, 2017)

You got some cool looking walnut in your stash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 31, 2017)

I don’t think your neighborhood is safe to live in... strange environmental factors at work there!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 31, 2017)

Uh ... space aliens is all I can come up with. Never seen anything like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 31, 2017)

Bugs. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 31, 2017)

@Mr. Peet have you ever seen this before?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 1, 2017)

phinds said:


> @Mr. Peet have you ever seen this before?


Not in walnut. The pattern has been seen in 'Black cherry' many times, a pre-curser to red-rot in the heartwood. No clue if it is the same thing he has in his walnut. A density test would conclude if it is rot based. I assume the striping would have continued to grow if the tree stood longer before being harvested. Widening out and losing the stripe characteristic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 1, 2017)

Really cool! That's is some unique wood right there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 1, 2017)

@Mr. Peet might be on to something. That looks more like an odd fungal rot pattern from being too wet. How was this log/board kept?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 1, 2017)

Karl_TN said:


> @Mr. Peet might be on to something.


Hell, he's ALWAYS onto SOMETHING. The only question is whether or not it's legal

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rob3232 (Nov 1, 2017)

Karl_TN said:


> That looks more like an odd fungal rot pattern from being too wet. How was this log/board kept?



Karl, I'm not sure how the log was kept. The board is fresh cut. Thank you!


----------

